# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Cần giúp đỡ về trục z cao dần sau mỗi lần nhấc dao

## tvn24680

Chào các bác, diễn đàn này làm em nghiện và đã học theo chế 1 cái máy cnc phục vụ một số nhu cầu cá nhân. em cho chạy thử, nhưng gặp vấn đề về trục z như sau:
 - em điều khiển bằng các phím mũi tên, cả 3 trục đều lên xuống bình thường.
- làm thử 1 file gcode khắc chữ đơn giản với độ sâu -0,1mm, mỗi lần nhấc dao cao 6mm để đi chuyển đến vị trí khắc nhưng sau mỗi lần nhấc dao, trục z nó k xuống đến z0 để tiếp tục khắc mà lại ở điểm nhấc dao 6mm. Mỗi lần nhấc nó lại như vậy nên z cứ cao dần.
- em là dân amater nên cố gắng đọc các vấn đề liên quan, đã 1 tuần nay tìm hiểu, làm thử mà vẫn k đc. Các công việc đã kiểm tra gồm: phần cơ khí em đã tháo mô tơ quay tay thấy vẫn nhẹ nhàng không bị nặng hay mắc ở đâu, đã kiểm tra xiết lại ốc của khớp nối.... phần điện, đã nối đất cho driver, nguồn.. đã đảo thử motor trục z và x cho nhau để kiểm tra moto, đã đảo driver để kiểm tra nhưng nó vẫn không có sự khác biệt. Máy của em chưa có biến tần và spindle nên chắc k phải do nhiễu từ 2 thiết bị này. Về máy tính đã format lại máy, cài lại win (xp), đã cài lại nhiều lần phần mềm mach3...
Mọi cố gắng gần như k đem lại kết quả. Rất mong các bác giúp đỡ.
Máy cửa em hành trình z110, x425, y770 (chạy song mã). Em dùng 4 step 596 5 pha loại 1.4a. Driver 5pha của vexta 5114n. Mạch điều khiển mach3. File chạy thử vẽ và lập trình bằng artcam.
Em cảm ơn các bác

----------


## CKD

Bạn cứ tráo chân step/dir của trục X hoặc Y cho Z và ngược lại. Xong config lại.
Nếu Z hết lỗi mà lỗi lại nhảy qua XY thì do LPT hoặc BOB có vấn đề.

----------


## vusvus

Bác có đang viết ct theo g90 hay g91
Post ct của bác lên đây ợ

----------


## tvn24680

> Bác có đang viết ct theo g90 hay g91
> Post ct của bác lên đây ợ


em sợ xuất CT sai nên đã làm cả file đuôi *tap và *cnc, nhưng chạy 2 file đều cho kết quả như nhau (1 file có g90 và 1 file không).

 đang online bằng di động k gửi được đính kèm, tối về em gửi bác xem giúp. đa tạ bác

----------


## tvn24680

> Bạn cứ tráo chân step/dir của trục X hoặc Y cho Z và ngược lại. Xong config lại.
> Nếu Z hết lỗi mà lỗi lại nhảy qua XY thì do LPT hoặc BOB có vấn đề.


Bác chỉ rõ cái này em với, em dân mới nên chưa hiểu ý bác ạ. Trươc em đã đổi cắm dây tín hiệu và dây ra moto của trục Z cho trục X (lấy driver x để chạy Z) và của Z vào cho X nhưng nó không thay đổi. Có phải ý của bác là đổi và config lại các chân tín hiệu không ạ. Hiện nay trên BOB nó đang ghi Pin 2, 3 cho X, Pin 4,5 cho Y và Pin 6,7 cho Z và em đang đấu nối, khai báo trên BOB mach3 như vậy. Bây giờ ý bác là thử khai báo lại Pin 2,3 cho Z và pin 6,7 cho X đúng không ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Thay X cho Z mà nó không thay đổi là ntn ạ ?

Bác rút rắc step/dir từ X đổi cho Z. Rồi coi trục x bây giờ nó chạy như Z. Và trục Z nó sẽ chạy như X. Nạp ct vào xem trục Z mới nó có bị cao dần lên ko ợ. Mục đích là khoanh vùng xem cụm driver và motor trục Z của bác có ổn ko thui ạ

----------


## tvn24680

> Thay X cho Z mà nó không thay đổi là ntn ạ ?
> 
> Bác rút rắc step/dir từ X đổi cho Z. Rồi coi trục x bây giờ nó chạy như Z. Và trục Z nó sẽ chạy như X. Nạp ct vào xem trục Z mới nó có bị cao dần lên ko ợ. Mục đích là khoanh vùng xem cụm driver và motor trục Z của bác có ổn ko thui ạ


DẠ, cái này thì chưa làm ạ, để em thử lại. em mới thử đổi cả tín hiệu pull/dir và step để kiểm tra driver ạ. 1 cái nữa là em tháo cả step và driver của Z lắp cho X và X cho Z thì vẫn bị

----------


## tvn24680

> Bác có đang viết ct theo g90 hay g91
> Post ct của bác lên đây ợ


file em thử máy đây ạ, bác xem giúp em có phải do gcode hay do máy. file này chạy đề bị hiện tượng như trên, mặc dù cửa sổ mô phỏng trên mach3 vẫn báo lên xuống z đúng như em muốn nhưng thực tế thì trục z lại bị cao hơn sau mỗi lần nhấc dao. nếu có điều kiện, bác bỏ thử vào máy chạy giúp em xem có bị như vậy không. Em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## mr.fun

mình cũng từng bị mắc bệnh này!

lần trước mình bị do set vi bước động cơ cao quá, kết quả là bob mach3 đáp ứng ko kịp, mỗi lần như vậy nó đều nhấc lên hoặc hạ xuống...

Kết luận: do driver và điều khiển không kịp đáp ứng với nhau, set vi bước thấp lại hoặc kiểm tra kết nối từ bob tới máy tính xem dây tải này nọ có đc ko... góp ý nhỏ theo phương diện hiểu biết của mình thôi

----------


## tvn24680

> mình cũng từng bị mắc bệnh này!
> 
> lần trước mình bị do set vi bước động cơ cao quá, kết quả là bob mach3 đáp ứng ko kịp, mỗi lần như vậy nó đều nhấc lên hoặc hạ xuống...
> 
> Kết luận: do driver và điều khiển không kịp đáp ứng với nhau, set vi bước thấp lại hoặc kiểm tra kết nối từ bob tới máy tính xem dây tải này nọ có đc ko... góp ý nhỏ theo phương diện hiểu biết của mình thôi


 Thank bác, driver full và half, em set cả 2 không vẫn vậy. Van tốc set 100, gia  tốc 50

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Full với half mà sao nó chạy mượt được ta. Em thì ít nhất là 1/8

----------


## CKD

Vấn đề bạn đưa ra là khi JOG thì xyz nó đều đúng hết.
Từ đó tạm kết luận là config & đấu nối đúng. Mình không rỏ là JOG ở tốc độ tối đa hay không?.
Việc hoán đổi step/dir của XY qua Z thì cách làm như bác Tuấn bán lược có nói. Mục đích là để kiểm tra config trên Mach3, lần LPT & BOB.
Việc chân DIR Z có thể chập chạm hoặc config nhầm vào một tính năng nào đó là hoàn toàn có thể. Và tính năng này chỉ active khi chạy Gcode.

Do mọi thứ đều không đủ thông tin nên mình chỉ giả thuyết thôi.

----------


## tvn24680

> Vấn đề bạn đưa ra là khi JOG thì xyz nó đều đúng hết.
> Từ đó tạm kết luận là config & đấu nối đúng. Mình không rỏ là JOG ở tốc độ tối đa hay không?.
> Việc hoán đổi step/dir của XY qua Z thì cách làm như bác Tuấn bán lược có nói. Mục đích là để kiểm tra config trên Mach3, lần LPT & BOB.
> Việc chân DIR Z có thể chập chạm hoặc config nhầm vào một tính năng nào đó là hoàn toàn có thể. Và tính năng này chỉ active khi chạy Gcode.
> 
> Do mọi thứ đều không đủ thông tin nên mình chỉ giả thuyết thôi.


1. Sáng nay em đã thử theo cách bác CKD va bac Tuấn chỉ, tức là em đổi chân cám trên mach3 để lấy x làm z và z thành x. Kết quả là trục z mới bị lỗi y như trục z cũ còn x mới do hành trình quá ngán nên k biết có chính xác k, như vậy k phần cơ khí z tạm ổn, mô tơ trục z cũ chắc tạm đc. Các bác cho em hỏi bước tiếp theo thử gì nữa để tìm ra lỗi.
2. Em còn 1 lỗi nữa mà k biết tại sao, đó là khi mới khởi động máy, em dùng mũi tên lê, xuống trên bàn phím để di chuyển Y, nhưng bấm mũi tên lên hay xuống đều chạy 1 chiều, sau đó em cho di chuyển x hoặc z 1 đoạn thì điều khiển lại trục y nó lại đúng theo chiều của mũi tên mình cần.
3. Thưa bác CKD, em đã đọc nhiều bài, comment của bác, nó cho em rất nhiều kiến thức. 1 năm trước e k biết gì nay đã dám tự chế (em dân công chức, chưa bao giờ tiếp xúc cnc). Em cũng cảm ơn bác đã nhiệt tình có ý kiến. Bgio bác cần thêm thông tin mô tả nào ạ để em mô tả, giúp em khác phục lỗi ạ. Cái máy của em cũng không rõ tốc độ tối đa đc bao nhiêu, nhưng em chạy vận tốc 100, gia tốc 50 cho đến vận tốc 5000, gia tốc 300 với chiều dài 10cm moi chieu rồi dùng thước đo thấy nó tương đối đúng ạ.




> Full với half mà sao nó chạy mượt được ta. Em thì ít nhất là 1/8


!
của em bgio cần chạy chính xác đã bác ạ, vụ mượt em chưa dám nghĩ tới. Bên cạnh đó em làm để học hỏi, diy là chính mà kphi hạn hẹp chưa dám đầu tư bác ạ

em xin cung cấp thêm thông tin để các bác giúp, cái mạch mach3 em mua mới nhưng là mạch rẻ tiền của 1 bác trên này ạ (180k thôi ạ). Em dùng card pci lpt chuẩn ẽ, nguuonf cho mạch 24v dc, em lấy nguồn 5v qua usb của máy tính
cacs chân pul/dir em đã kiezmr tra lại, trên driver nối đúng theo hướng dẫn của bác minhdt là pul+ và cv+ vào chân 5v, pul- vào port 2 cư- vào port3 cho trục x, tượng tự port 4,5 cho trục y và 6,7 cho trục z, mạch mach3 loại 4 trục 1 deley

----------


## CKD

Hic! Bác khách sáo quá em ngại.
Bệnh bác đang gặp cang à. Theo bác nói thì... hầu hết các trục thì DIR đều có chút vấn đề. Cụ thể thế nào thì phải test để loại trừ. Theo đó, việc đầu tiên là kiểm tra config mach3. Sau đó thì kiểm tra các IO của LPT, rồi BOB, rồi IO của driver v.v... Nói chung là khi không tìm ra bệnh thì phải kiểm tra tất tần tật. Từ gốc tới ngọn.
Nói chung là mọi chuyện đều có thể.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ cứ từ từ rùi khoai sẽ nhừ thôi.
Vừa rồi con máy phay đểu của em cứ lâu lâu nó báo lỗi trục X. Chạy cả ngày chả làm sao. Chiều em bỏ đấy đi về nhà thì tối nó lỗi.

Đến khi tìm ra thì là do 1 mối nối dây động lực cho trục X chạy lâu bị nóng ạ. Cắt ra nối lại ngon lun ạ
Mà cái máy của em dây cho trục X chạy loằng ngoằng cũng hơn chục mét. Em chạy 4x1.5 cáp xịn mà nó lại ngỏm đúng chỗ xịn nhất

----------


## hung1706

Theo như bác chủ báo thì bác chủ xài vexta 5 pha 5114N mà dòng UDX hay UDK và motor mã PK hay mã UPH ? Lỗi bác mắc phải thì có vẻ như là motor và driver không phải đồng bộ nhau thì phải.
Để khoanh vùng lỗi thì bác kiểm tra lại Driver và motor, nếu driver motor không vấn đề thì thay mạch BoB khác xem có lỗi nữa không. Phần cơ khí như bác nói thì không vấn đề nên tạm gác 1 bên nếu vẫn sai thì test sau.

----------


## tvn24680

> Theo như bác chủ báo thì bác chủ xài vexta 5 pha 5114N mà dòng UDX hay UDK và motor mã PK hay mã UPH ? Lỗi bác mắc phải thì có vẻ như là motor và driver không phải đồng bộ nhau thì phải.
> Để khoanh vùng lỗi thì bác kiểm tra lại Driver và motor, nếu driver motor không vấn đề thì thay mạch BoB khác xem có lỗi nữa không. Phần cơ khí như bác nói thì không vấn đề nên tạm gác 1 bên nếu vẫn sai thì test sau.


Dạ, em dùng 4 con step 5 pha pk 596 và 4 driver udx 5114na cho 3 trục. Theo như bác minhdt bán cho em thì nhiều ng đã ghép như thế này thành bộ
tiep theo là em đã thử thì 2 trục x, y chạy đúng kt, chỉ bị z và em đã đổi driver cho nhau vẫn bị nỗi đó, em lại đổi step trục z bằng step trục x vẫn bị lỗi tại z. 
Còn lại bob và cab lpt chưa có cái khác để thử. Khả năng phải kiếm cái bob khác. Nhân tiện bacd nào có cái bob đang chạy ngon để lại cho em, em k mua cái mới vì k kiểm chứng đc (cái em đang dùng là mới 100%).

----------


## sieunhim

Mấy bộ này mà Chạm khắc thì ko ăn thua đâu. còn nếu để chạy hàng khác e ko biết
Bác chủ đã đổi rồi mà vẫn bị bác chủ post cấu hình mach3 + nói xem vitme trục Z bác chủ xài vitme là bước mấy, tốc độ lập trình khi khắc là bao nhiu. vì khi chạm khắc cái trục Z nó làm việc nhiều lắm. Trước e lắp 3 bộ vexta PK596BE + driver UDK5114N + vitme bước 5 chạy tốc độ 1500-2000 mà lọng 2d thì còn được lên 2500mm/p là xai tè le vì mất bước

----------


## tvn24680

> Mấy bộ này mà Chạm khắc thì ko ăn thua đâu. còn nếu để chạy hàng khác e ko biết
> Bác chủ đã đổi rồi mà vẫn bị bác chủ post cấu hình mach3 + nói xem vitme trục Z bác chủ xài vitme là bước mấy, tốc độ lập trình khi khắc là bao nhiu. vì khi chạm khắc cái trục Z nó làm việc nhiều lắm. Trước e lắp 3 bộ vexta PK596BE + driver UDK5114N + vitme bước 5 chạy tốc độ 1500-2000 mà lọng 2d thì còn được lên 2500mm/p là xai tè le vì mất bước


trong mach3 em đang để trục z tốc độ 1000, gia tốc 100 (hạ thấp nữa vẫn bị) trong lập trình em để f800. Visme 2010, ray 20. File chạy thử em lam đơn giản khắc chữ vơi độ sâu 1mm, em có kèm file gcode ở trên ạ, bac xem giúp em có sai chỗ nào k, em cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## motogia

em nghĩ nên bắt đầu từ cái máy tính, kiểm tra lại cái cổng LPT, và mạch BOB, bác chủ cũng nên chụp lại màn hình setting , configure trong mach 3 để mọi người xem ạ. vì thấy bác diễn tả thì phần cơ khí và động cơ chưa có vấn đề gì, nên để sau. nhưng chú ý cái vụ dây động lực và dây tín hiệu, như bác Tuấn nói, đôi khi muốn khóc đó

----------


## sieunhim

E mới coi code bác chủ ko vấn đề gì, nên bác chủ bung lụa hết đi (chụp tất tần tật mọi thứ show lên) ae giúp bác 1 tay, bác ở đâu nhỉ, để e gửi cho bác cái bob bác test thử

----------


## ngocbh2001

Bác xem lại dây điện từ motor truc z tới driver xem.Minh đã từng bi

----------


## tvn24680

> em nghĩ nên bắt đầu từ cái máy tính, kiểm tra lại cái cổng LPT, và mạch BOB, bác chủ cũng nên chụp lại màn hình setting , configure trong mach 3 để mọi người xem ạ. vì thấy bác diễn tả thì phần cơ khí và động cơ chưa có vấn đề gì, nên để sau. nhưng chú ý cái vụ dây động lực và dây tín hiệu, như bác Tuấn nói, đôi khi muốn khóc đó





> E mới coi code bác chủ ko vấn đề gì, nên bác chủ bung lụa hết đi (chụp tất tần tật mọi thứ show lên) ae giúp bác 1 tay, bác ở đâu nhỉ, để e gửi cho bác cái bob bác test thử





> Bác xem lại dây điện từ motor truc z tới driver xem.Minh đã từng bi


Trước tiên em cảm ơn sự nhiệt tình giúp đỡ của các bác. Đây là cái máy đầu tiên em làm va cũng là lần đầu tiên đc sờ mó vào cái máy cnc nên mọi thứ còn bỡ ngỡ, thiếu kinh nghiệm, mà đen đủi dính ngay cái lỗi này.
Các bác cần thêm thông tin gì em sẽ cung cấp để tìm giúp em. Em xin post ảnh em đã config trong mach3:

Ngoài ra, máy tính của em chạy Win XP, đã được format sạch sẽ, cài mới. Các dây tín hiệu em mua mới của Alcatex loại 5 lõi và 7 lõi có chống nhiễu. Khi em check theo bác Tuấn và bác CKD chỉ thì lỗi nó chuyển từ trục Z cũ sang trục Z mới (trục X cũ), và em cũng thử đổi tháo cáp, motor trục Z, X đổi cho nhau, không lẽ dây từ motor đến drive nó lỗi cả 2 trục, mà lỗi cả 2 thì không thể ở trục X nó chạy đúng đc ạ
Hiện nay còn cái cab LPT và BOb mach3 em chưa thử đc vì chưa có cái tin cậy. Bác sieunhim nếu ở HN thì cho em mượn hoặc bán lại cho em cái BOB đang dùng tốt để em làm đối chứng đc không ạ, bác cho địa chỉ em qua cũng đc, sđt của em: 0904070171. Đây là tuần thứ 2 rồi, tháo lắp, đổi, tráo các kiểu rồi mà vẫn chưa tìm đc lỗi các bác ạ, thật là đâu đầu quá. Rất mong các bác tiếp tục giúp đỡ, em xin cảm ơn

----------


## tvn24680

ảnh có vẻ mờ, em xin up lại ạ

----------


## tvn24680

Tại config này, nếu em tích vào chỗ khoanh đỏ thì bị hiện tượng Z sâu dần, tức là ngược lại với cái lỗi z cao dần sau mỗi lần nhấc dao. Em cũng không hiểu mục này nó là gì nhưng cứ thử đại ạ, bác nào biết giải thích giùm em

----------


## CKD

Đề nghị bác thử mục Step Pulse/Dir Pulse = 5-10us (trong motor tun)

----------

sieunhim

----------


## sieunhim

Bác chủ thử như bác CKD nói đi. 
Thấu hiểu với bác chủ cảnh này vì hồi mới mò vào cnc e cũng bị tương tự, cứ bình tĩnh bác ạ, dính lỗi càng nhiều thì bác càng nhanh có kinh nghiệm với nó thôi. Em lại ở bình dương lận, hơi mất time chút. Ngoài hà nội thấy nhiều cao thủ lắm, bác chủ liên hệ mấy bác ấy giúp 1 tay tiện hơn. 
BOB e có thì đang loại này. Bác chủ cần nhắn e thông tin e gửi ra cho chứ bán buôn gì, e cũng để test linh tinh thôi

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ ở đoạn nào Hà lội vậy ạ ?

Bác cần BOB có thể chạy qua bên cnc24h.com lấy loại 3 rơ le. Trước giờ em dùng loại này thấy ổn. Bob cũ thì em còn 1 mớ nhưng mà sống chết lẫn lộn. Thui bác cứ làm 1 cái mới xem sao. Chứ cái chỗ bác tic vào ấy. Máy em các cụ cài giúp em ko tíc vào đâu.

Hay bác cũng có thể kiếm mấy chai bia rùi rủ rê vài cha trên này qua ngồi chơi chém gió cũng đc. Chắc cũng chỉ đến vòng bia thứ 2 là bắt đc bệnh rùi. Còn mà đến vòng thứ 5 thì thui bác đành chờ dịp khác vậy. Mấy lão ấy say hết rùi hi hi

----------


## biết tuốt

bác tháo đông cơ ra xây tay trục z có mựot k?

----------


## Mạch Việt

@tvn24680, chủ thớt có time thì test theo cách bên em hay làm sao:

1) rút động cơ trục Z khỏi máy, chạy không tải. để ngửa motor Z lên.
2) đánh dấu 1 điểm 0 trên trục động cơ vs thân động cơ hay cái gì khác để tham chiếu
3) trên phần mềm set 0 của Z tương ứng với điểm 0 trên trục động cơ
4) load 1 bài code dài dài
5) cho chạy không tải trục Z
6) hết bài code, ấn nút "Goto Zero" trên mach3 xem cái điểm bác đánh dấu trên trục động cơ vừa nãy có về đúng ko

--> có được kết quả nếu về đúng điểm zero ban đầu thì khả năng cao do cơ khí như vitme, con trượt, ray trượt, cái này phải tháo hết ra
còn nếu sai thì thay động cơ rồi chạy test lại
vẫn sai thì thay driver
....
cứ thế test từng cái 1 là ra nguyên nhân ngay.

----------


## tvn24680

> Đề nghị bác thử mục Step Pulse/Dir Pulse = 5-10us (trong motor tun)


Cái này em thử rồi, trước e dể 4us vẫn vậy

----------


## tvn24680

> Bác chủ ở đoạn nào Hà lội vậy ạ ?
> 
> Bác cần BOB có thể chạy qua bên cnc24h.com lấy loại 3 rơ le. Trước giờ em dùng loại này thấy ổn. Bob cũ thì em còn 1 mớ nhưng mà sống chết lẫn lộn. Thui bác cứ làm 1 cái mới xem sao. Chứ cái chỗ bác tic vào ấy. Máy em các cụ cài giúp em ko tíc vào đâu.
> 
> Hay bác cũng có thể kiếm mấy chai bia rùi rủ rê vài cha trên này qua ngồi chơi chém gió cũng đc. Chắc cũng chỉ đến vòng bia thứ 2 là bắt đc bệnh rùi. Còn mà đến vòng thứ 5 thì thui bác đành chờ dịp khác vậy. Mấy lão ấy say hết rùi hi hi


Em ở trôi nhổn bác ơi. Em k muốn mua cái mới vì muốn cái đã đcj kiểm chứng k lỗi, từ đó xác định chính xác lỗi, biết đâu có ai đó sau này bị như em còn có tài liệu tham khảo

----------


## tvn24680

> @tvn24680, chủ thớt có time thì test theo cách bên em hay làm sao:
> 
> 1) rút động cơ trục Z khỏi máy, chạy không tải. để ngửa motor Z lên.
> 2) đánh dấu 1 điểm 0 trên trục động cơ vs thân động cơ hay cái gì khác để tham chiếu
> 3) trên phần mềm set 0 của Z tương ứng với điểm 0 trên trục động cơ
> 4) load 1 bài code dài dài
> 5) cho chạy không tải trục Z
> 6) hết bài code, ấn nút "Goto Zero" trên mach3 xem cái điểm bác đánh dấu trên trục động cơ vừa nãy có về đúng ko
> 
> ...


vâng, để vài hôm nữa ctac về em thử lại ạ, trước e cho chạy k tải thấy sai nhưng lại k đánh dấu trên trục, chỉ áng chừng là z k xuống đúng thôi ạ

----------


## tvn24680

> Bác chủ thử như bác CKD nói đi. 
> Thấu hiểu với bác chủ cảnh này vì hồi mới mò vào cnc e cũng bị tương tự, cứ bình tĩnh bác ạ, dính lỗi càng nhiều thì bác càng nhanh có kinh nghiệm với nó thôi. Em lại ở bình dương lận, hơi mất time chút. Ngoài hà nội thấy nhiều cao thủ lắm, bác chủ liên hệ mấy bác ấy giúp 1 tay tiện hơn. 
> BOB e có thì đang loại này. Bác chủ cần nhắn e thông tin e gửi ra cho chứ bán buôn gì, e cũng để test linh tinh thôi


Em cũng đang dùng con bob y hệt này. Nếu đc thì bác gửi cho em mượn, em đội ơn bác. Địa chỉ em nhận là nguyễn văn tân, 141 hoàng hoa thám, ba đình, hn. Sđt 0904070171. Thank bác nhiều

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

> Chào các bác, diễn đàn này làm em nghiện và đã học theo chế 1 cái máy cnc phục vụ một số nhu cầu cá nhân. em cho chạy thử, nhưng gặp vấn đề về trục z như sau:
>  - em điều khiển bằng các phím mũi tên, cả 3 trục đều lên xuống bình thường.
> - làm thử 1 file gcode khắc chữ đơn giản với độ sâu -0,1mm, mỗi lần nhấc dao cao 6mm để đi chuyển đến vị trí khắc nhưng sau mỗi lần nhấc dao, trục z nó k xuống đến z0 để tiếp tục khắc mà lại ở điểm nhấc dao 6mm. Mỗi lần nhấc nó lại như vậy nên z cứ cao dần.
> - em là dân amater nên cố gắng đọc các vấn đề liên quan, đã 1 tuần nay tìm hiểu, làm thử mà vẫn k đc. Các công việc đã kiểm tra gồm: phần cơ khí em đã tháo mô tơ quay tay thấy vẫn nhẹ nhàng không bị nặng hay mắc ở đâu, đã kiểm tra xiết lại ốc của khớp nối.... phần điện, đã nối đất cho driver, nguồn.. đã đảo thử motor trục z và x cho nhau để kiểm tra moto, đã đảo driver để kiểm tra nhưng nó vẫn không có sự khác biệt. Máy của em chưa có biến tần và spindle nên chắc k phải do nhiễu từ 2 thiết bị này. Về máy tính đã format lại máy, cài lại win (xp), đã cài lại nhiều lần phần mềm mach3...
> Mọi cố gắng gần như k đem lại kết quả. Rất mong các bác giúp đỡ.
> Máy cửa em hành trình z110, x425, y770 (chạy song mã). Em dùng 4 step 596 5 pha loại 1.4a. Driver 5pha của vexta 5114n. Mạch điều khiển mach3. File chạy thử vẽ và lập trình bằng artcam.
> Em cảm ơn các bác


Bác sửa dc lỗi chưa ạ. Nếu chưa bác có thể quay màn hình hiển thị em xem dc ko ạ

----------

